# Kratos Vs Hercules



## Superrazien (Feb 27, 2008)

Hercules from Myth, Vs GOW 2 Kratos. Battle takes place on Mt. Olympus


----------



## Dave (Feb 27, 2008)

Which Hercules, there are many


----------



## Piece.Of.Peace.16 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd love to see Kratos rip Hercules in half. Lol


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2008)

If it's the Hercules from Greek mythology, you have to take into account that he once held the whole planet on his shoulders which was supposed to be Atlas' task.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2008)

Hercules bitchlsaps kratos around, pulls a bam bam, then kicks him in the nuts to space while giggling.
*C'MON COUSIN HERCULES! ISN'T THIS FUN*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh man I remember watching that show every week when it was on.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 28, 2008)

Wait, if this is Hercules from myth, and Kratos is basically a god that can control time...how would Hercules win?


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2008)

Kratos controls time?


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Kratos controls time?



Well, didn't he kill the fates or something?
That means he should be able to control time as he pleases.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 28, 2008)

no assumitions Ax_ destroy fates just means no more mortals can die unless someone check on the tiers of life, etc. And if this hercules its already a god that wont help much agains him, if he is a demi-god... well cut his "fate" and bye bye hercules.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 28, 2008)

He can move through time, at the very least, since he did so when he talked to that giant thin at the end (man, I suck at knowing about greek gods)


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2008)

Hercules can probably punch through time.
And hero demigods are unbreakeable.
Hercules would probably do something really silly, but in some really badass way, like punch through time and retocon Kratos.
Please let him retcon kratos


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2008)

For some reason, I totally fail at understanding the connection between "fate" and "time"...


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> For some reason, I totally fail at understanding the connection between "fate" and "time"...



Well,. Kratos at the end of GoW could basically do as he wanted with time, since he could move around it as he wanted.
That time thing was guarded by those 3 fates or whatever they were called (remember, I suck at greek mythology)


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2008)

Erm...you talk like time is some sort of object. How does he move around *time*?


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 28, 2008)

He time travels, basically, and can move others with him if he wanted as well.
Oh, and he has beaten Zeus, as well and would have killed him if it wasn't for Athena being a stupid girl and stepping in the way...


----------



## uchiha-alia (Feb 28, 2008)

kratos at the end of GoW 2 kills the sisters of fate and gains the ability to control time (he then goes back to before he 'died' and fights zeus)

im sure hercules will find some way to win though


----------



## Zetta (Feb 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Erm...you talk like time is some sort of object. How does he move around *time*?



In the GoW mythology,the Sister's fate control the Mirrors of Fate. These allow someone to go to any moment in history. The Sisters tried to use it to destroy the Sword of Athens before Kratos could use it to kill Ares at the end of GoW1.

Kratos beat them and used it to return to the beginning of GoW2 so he could try and assinate Zeus. He beat Zeus but Athena jumped in front of him and took the killing blow.

He then returned to the God Vs Titan war and brought the Titans back to present where Kratos had already killed Athena and Ares.

Let's recap. Kratos killed Athena and Ares. He also beat motherfucking Zeus.

How is Hercules gonna compare to that?


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2008)

Hercules was stronger than Zeus, anyway. At least in the physical department. And the gods only succeeded against the freed titans, because Hercules sided with the gods.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Hercules was stronger than Zeus, anyway. At least in the physical department. And the gods only succeeded against the freed titans, because Hercules sided with the gods.



That...actually didn't happen. That was Disney.

Hercules was strong,but Kratos could match that power. I mean,he did overpower Atlas. Even so,the Blade of Olympus from GoW carried all the power of Ares,Athena and some of Zeus's power. How could Hercules withstand that weapon?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Feb 28, 2008)

yes, blade of olympus was hella strong, and kratod DID manage to overpower Atlas, I dont know too much about hercules' overall strength but kratos did win zeus himself, have the physical strength to overpower Atlas, has the blade of olympus in addition to his many other weapons, and most importanlt of all- basically controls time.

 i need to know more about hercules but im not sure.


----------



## Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

Mythological Hercules once carried the sky on his back.

Hercules rapestomps.


----------



## Naruto (May 7, 2008)

Kratos is just a darker version of Hercules, and as such they would tie unless Kratos had *any* weapons at his disposal.

And it's probably hard to take the blades of athena away from him :X


----------



## The World (May 7, 2008)

Kratos is a mutherfucking god killer Hercules can't beat that shit. Even if Hercules killed Kratos, Kratos would just crawl out of hell and find someway to kill Herc.


----------



## Akatora (May 7, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Kratos is a mutherfucking god killer Hercules can't beat that shit. Even if Hercules killed Kratos, Kratos would just crawl out of hell and find someway to kill Herc.




Yet was he not backed up by gods to give him his power to start with


----------



## The World (May 7, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Yet was he not backed up by gods to give him his power to start with



Does it matter? They were foolish enough to give him power and now he's gonna kill em all!


----------



## Naruto (May 7, 2008)

I don't know...his transition from spartan general to killer of gods was more than just the power they granted him.

It started off with the blades, which I think we can say for sure right now that even without them, Kratos is a beast. The other powerups are artifacts that he subsequently lost and magic that went down the tube. Sure, the Titans gave him new magic, but it is largely more used to surpass obstacles other than foes.

Over time, he got stronger. Much stronger. Like raw, fucking "I'll throw a huge fucking temple at you" type of strength. And hes going to get stronger.

Kratos always finds a way. As he slowly walks towards reaching his potential, hes always on the move, very proactive, finding SOME way to harm whatever.

You give him a tool, he brings you Zeus if he has to. 

On a sidenote, Zeus needed to cripple Kratos through deceit to best him. Their one-on-one fight at the end of the game was tied until Kratos decided to pay him back accordingly.

And as time passes, Kratos gets more power, more weapons, more magic, and now, more (and fucking dangerous) allies.

Kratos is epic. The gods fear his spartan ass.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2008)

Naruto said:


> I don't know...his transition from spartan general to killer of gods was more than just the power they granted him.
> 
> It started off with the blades, which I think we can say for sure right now that even without them, Kratos is a beast. The other powerups are artifacts that he subsequently lost and magic that went down the tube. Sure, the Titans gave him new magic, but it is largely more used to surpass obstacles other than foes.
> 
> ...




And so would Hercules.


----------



## Ax_ (May 7, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Mythological Hercules once carried the sky on his back.
> 
> Hercules rapestomps.



Kratos can travel through time as he pleases, and can move others through it as well, even up to the level of the Titans.

I'd say he could do the same to Hercules here, if he wanted to.
Like, put him at the very start of time, when everything starts.
Hercules dies of old age then, I guess.

Unless Segan is going to argue that suddenly Kratos can't move around in time anymore, just because?


----------



## Superrazien (May 7, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Mythological Hercules once carried the sky on his back.
> 
> Hercules rapestomps.



The sky is just pretty much air and clouds, how heavy could it be.


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> The sky is just pretty much air and clouds, how heavy could it be.



Air weight 7kgs per meter squared
You do the maths.



Kratos is essentially a jobber. He's like Superboy Prime, who uses superstrength or spin the earth backwards to travel back back in time,or Sasuke that figts Amaterasu by setting it on fire. PIS off it's impossible for him to do anything.
Hercules sends him off to space with the prick of a finger

If he travels back or forward in time then he removes himself from the timeline and looses by BFR


----------



## Zetta (May 7, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Kratos can travel through time as he pleases, and can move others through it as well, even up to the level of the Titans.


He needs to use the Mirors of the Fates (which are massive breakable mirors) to do this. Hercules can even follow him into these mirors or even worse,shatter them before he reaches the other side,trapping Kratos in limbo as Kratos did himself against one of the sisters.



> I'd say he could do the same to Hercules here, if he wanted to.
> Like, put him at the very start of time, when everything starts.
> Hercules dies of old age then, I guess.


Herc and Kratos are pretty much evenly matched in power at the start. Herc held the sky that Atlas was supposed to hold up. Kratos overpowered Atlas twice and was the one who chained Atlas to the sky.


> Unless Segan is going to argue that suddenly Kratos can't move around in time anymore, just because?


He needs a giant miror to do this which requires an complex machine-like mechanism to operate. Can't really be used in battle.


----------



## Ax_ (May 7, 2008)

If he needed that, how could he take all the Titans with him?
I don't remember him using any mirrors at that time.


----------



## Zetta (May 7, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> If he needed that, how could he take all the Titans with him?
> I don't remember him using any mirrors at that time.



Basicly,at the location where he comes into another time, a time portal thing opens and he can mentally choose to take people. He still needs to go through one of the mirors before this can happen though.


----------



## WILD CARD (May 9, 2008)

Hercules was able to carry the heavens on top of him like Atlas, the same Atlas that could have squished Kratos like a bug. He wrestled a giant(forgot his name) that had Gaea(mother Earth) on his side, he was immortal on the ground but Hercules lifted him into the air till he died.

If Kratos has his weapons then how about the Hercules.

Hercules wears the skin of the Nermean Lion which is said to have a skin so hard that no spear or blade could penetrate it.
His arrows are dipped with poison of the Hydra, the same poison that led to his death. 

Even though I am currently on the side of myth Hercules, I so want to see a fight between the two in the game.


----------



## Ryuk (May 9, 2008)

Kratos.


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2008)

Hercules became a god himself in myth and killed a lot of Titans during the second war. I'm saying Hercules.


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2008)

Single arrow from hercules= Dead kratos
nemean lion's skin= invunerable hercules to all of Krato's attacks


----------



## The World (May 10, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Single arrow from hercules= Dead kratos
> nemean lion's skin= invunerable hercules to all of Krato's attacks



And Kratos will still find a way around that if he's bloodlusted.


----------



## Urahara-X (Sep 5, 2008)

lmao well kratos basically rapes zeus..so somehow i dont see hercules winning this at all


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2008)

Necromancy makes baby jesus cry.
I'm afraid I'm gonna have to neg you now


----------



## Urahara-X (Sep 5, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Necromancy makes baby jesus cry.
> I'm afraid I'm gonna have to neg you now



 what has jesus got to do with anything


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2008)

IT HAS YOUR MOM, THAT'S WHAT


----------



## Urahara-X (Sep 5, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> IT HAS YOUR MOM, THAT'S WHAT



damn that is so new!! where do you get that stuff from 3 years olds?


----------

